# Teasing a K9



## Jonathan Hoffnagle (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/04/06/police-ohio-man-charged-teasing-police-dog/


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

The dog started it!


----------



## Jonathan Hoffnagle (Dec 31, 2009)

Repost! Sorry folks.


----------

